# What is it that makes you a detailing fan?



## Rod (Sep 15, 2013)

I thought about knowing what you guys love about detailing. What gives you pleasure and why do you do it?
What is it that you enjoy the more and in the end "why" are we all here in this forum. I guess for some of you might be the confort feeling after bringing some paint back to life or perhaps for others just a way to make money!

In my case I work a lot during the weekend in a Financial Services Company. I have a lot of pressure and sometimes it gets tiring and stressful. I have found out that taking care of my car, detailing, washing or whatever I am doing is a healthy way to relax, just to unplug and just enjoy those hours I spend with the car. I also enjoy a lot reading, learning and watching videos af the thimgs that passionate me, like in this case is detailing.

What about you? What is your reason?


----------



## mike41 (Apr 5, 2011)

Rod said:


> I thought about knowing what you guys love about detailing. What gives you pleasure and why do you do it?
> What is it that you enjoy the more and in the end "why" are we all here in this forum. I guess for some of you might be the confort feeling after bringing some paint back to life or perhaps for others just a way to make money!
> 
> In my case I work a lot during the weekend in a Financial Services Company. I have a lot of pressure and sometimes it gets tiring and stressful. I have found out that taking care of my car, detailing, washing or whatever I am doing is a healthy way to relax, just to unplug and just enjoy those hours I spend with the car. I also enjoy a lot reading, learning and watching videos af the thimgs that passionate me, like in this case is detailing.
> ...


I found this forum 3 years ago while searching for ways to 'buff out' a scratch on my rear bumper. I've always tried to look after my cars,something I learned from my dad while 'borrowing' his autoglym products when I was a lad. I would'nt say I am OCD or anything like it,and compared to a lot on here my collection and time spent detailing is miniscule, but it's a great forum for picking up tips and ideas as well as purchase advice........oh and the banter is spot on..... :thumb:

Mike


----------



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

Its a way for me to have alone time. I just insert my headphones and spend a day on the car.
It gives me a sense of achievement afterwards.


----------



## Wilco (Apr 22, 2010)

Big Buffer said:


> Its a way for me to have alone time. I just insert my headphones and spend a day on the car.
> It gives me a sense of achievement afterwards.


Saved me typing it lol. 
On a more serious note and I'm not joking now I really have developed mild OCD when it comes to our car. I genuinely get grumpy even stressed out if I don't get to wash the car at least twice a week it has caused some massive arguments in our house.(for those that will no doubt come along and have a go about that save it)
I'm not sure if its the process I enjoy or the end results, both I guess but its now a part of me. No matter what the weather's like or even if its dark it has to be done


----------



## Melkor (Aug 16, 2012)

I find cleaning the car gives me time to think and as said, get a bit of peace and quiet also I can really put some effort in and enjoy the results.


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

I find it theraputic. A way of getting away and just doing something i enjoy. It is a hobby after all and everyone has to have one.

I also see it as a way of looking after the 3rd most expensive thing you will ever buy. (House been first and a woman second :lol but it will always help it sell if its well looked after it stands out from the rest. I know my car stands out from the rest of the street


----------



## kamakaz1961 (Jan 18, 2014)

*Wow Great question!*

Rod What an excellent question! I like your answer. I own my own business and it is my stress relief! I also enjoyed Big Buffer, Wilco, and Melkor response because I fit a little in all of your categories.

The biggest thing for me is that it is alot of FUN!! To get good at something and then to actually see the results!! Most of the time life just gives you a pat on the back or "Good Job"! However, when someone see our car especially the person that has no clue about detailing a car comes up to you and say, "wow, your car is so shiny!" It's even better when it is a beautiful woman (in my case) that says it. That happened about a week ago.

We have all become obsessed with detailing and all for a good reason. Mine is my stress relief and sense of accomplishment and most of all, FUN. I also agree to all the guys I mentioned above that I fit in your categories one way, shape, form or another.

One last thing and I think ALL OF THE DETAILERS on this site CRINGE every time we go by a machine car wash or a hand car wash!! At least that is what I do. Take care and thanks Rod for the great question!

:driver: :detailer: :buffer:


----------



## kamakaz1961 (Jan 18, 2014)

Sirmally2 said:


> I find it theraputic. A way of getting away and just doing something i enjoy. It is a hobby after all and everyone has to have one.
> 
> I also see it as a way of looking after the 3rd most expensive thing you will ever buy. (House been first and a woman second :lol but it will always help it sell if its well looked after it stands out from the rest. I know my car stands out from the rest of the street


Sirmally2 I agree with you. It is therapeutic and it is a GREAT Hobby!


----------



## nichol4s (Jun 16, 2012)

I like the quiet time it give you to think and I like spending money on the new must have products..


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

I love cars, I love shiny cars, and i love putting things in order and working out the ultimate routine. Detailing gives me space to do all of these, and cleans my soul at the same time


----------



## nichol4s (Jun 16, 2012)

stangalang said:


> I love cars, I love shiny cars, and i love putting things in order and working out the ultimate routine. Detailing gives me space to do all of these, and cleans my soul at the same time


I'd be careful cleaning your soul Matt it could be an embarrassing A&E visit :lol:


----------



## PaulBen (Nov 10, 2012)

Sirmally2 said:


> I find it theraputic. A way of getting away and just doing something i enjoy. It is a hobby after all and everyone has to have one.
> 
> I also see it as a way of looking after the 3rd most expensive thing you will ever buy. (House been first and a woman second :lol but it will always help it sell if its well looked after it stands out from the rest. I know my car stands out from the rest of the street


Spot on for me too, saves me typing it. :thumb:


----------



## Andyrat85 (Oct 7, 2013)

I found this forum after I'd has my car detailed and wasn't happy with the aftersales service, mainly zero!!

Found a great user (Suspal) who invited me down to show me how to properly look after my car, this sadly showed up the detail was of very poor standard.

The best thing is I now have an excellent hobby and an empty bank account


----------



## focustjohn (Sep 12, 2013)

IV only been on the forum a couple of months but I'm now completely hooked  my dad recently. Ought a 1988 Mercedes SL300 and the paintwork was bad, just thousands of swirls, considering it was my first project with a DA I'm made up with the results, it's not perfect as I don't have a paint thickness gauge, but since we bought it I have been in the garage every night till 10 after work buffing/cleaning away! Iv got a few cars to do, mainly my own and friends. I used to think i couldn't be arsed spending hours cleaning a car....... Now I'm the opposite


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

It is very therapeutic being alone cleaning a car which the wife says is already clean.

As Wilco states, I get in a proper strop if I cant "have a little tinker" twice a week and this has caused arguments in the past. 

Also "don't open the window please darling" after it has just been cleaned. She looks at me as though I'm stupid. 

"Why are you stood at the window looking outside at the rain?"

"Watching the rain rolling off my lovely waxed bonnet"

Again, she looks at me as though I'm stupid.

I don't drink, I don't smoke and I'm not out galavanting all night. I love what I love and that's my wife, 3 kids and getting into and driving a clean car and just thinking, I did that and I'm really proud. Also as others have said, do like being complimented by random strangers on the shine.

Mrs is coming around to my way of thinking now, got the go ahead to get a garage built near end of last year, 5 grands worth so now have a nice dry place to work. 

Loads of great guys on here, loads of mates, (even though I wouldn't know most of you if I tripped over you in the street) and love the banter and great advice. Spend far too much money on this hobby/addiction but what the hell, I'm enjoying myself, having fun, keeping out of trouble and getting to "talk" with similarly like minded people. 

Thank you to each and everyone of you for writing a post or submitting a picture. It is very much appreciated by all of us.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Just for the chance to chill out and forget about everything.


----------



## Gadgetguy (Jan 20, 2013)

Despite working in the motor trade for 29 years i never had an idea about detailing in all honesty until my other hobby of photography became a part time job and no longer a weekend escape.

Have been obsessive about all my hobbies and detailing is now going the same way with an ever growing amount of kit and time being spent to perfect my machine work and knowledge of paint and process along with every other aspect that i can read about or find on the net.

I guess the reason i love detailing so much is its very much like my other hobby of photography in approach and end results,the secret is in the prep and the end result can be seen and appreciated by both the trained and untrained eye.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

It's all about the clean paint! Bringing a munter back to life is what I really enjoy! :thumb:

On my cars, I think I enjoy washing them the most. Great way to spend the afternoon just relaxing pampering my babies!  

Oh, love testing out new products and equipment, and figuring out how to get the best out of them!


----------



## Jade Warrior (Jan 18, 2014)

I run that M3 so it has to be tip top cond...but its NOT OTT for me, top ups are easy..
Needs spring rewax soon... few samples to try out..
but i Spend on Petrol n Mechs, after all thats what the cars about, going for a Burnup.... IS IT !

Just a Prisoner of the white lines on the freeway.
Joni.


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

Being retired and an old fart it keeps me from ceasing up and gets me of my a--e and doing some thing I can sit back and admire my efforts


----------



## Rod (Sep 15, 2013)

Thanks guys! I just thank you one by one in your posting anyhow. When I created this thread I never thought it was going to be this "successful" and I really want to thank you for taking the time to comment and share your experience.
Reading your answers there seems to be a clear pattern here: time alone, satisfaction for the results and the stress relief produce by the activity. Followed by testing new products and the compliments of the people in the street. How many times do we caught the guy in the car next to ours staring through the window like hypnotized??

Looking forward to continue reading some more of you guys!


----------



## Rod (Sep 15, 2013)

Rabidracoon28 said:


> It is very therapeutic being alone cleaning a car which the wife says is already clean.
> 
> As Wilco states, I get in a proper strop if I cant "have a little tinker" twice a week and this has caused arguments in the past.
> 
> ...


You mean like this?


----------



## Suba (Feb 2, 2013)

Sirmally2 said:


> I also see it as a way of looking after the 3rd most expensive thing you will ever buy. (House been first and a woman second :lol


It is taking a lot of willpower not to bite on the 'buying a woman' statement ;-) But agree that a partial driver is the cost of my current car and the potential resale value.

Also agree with others above in the 'time out' position, but detailing also satisfies the 'collector' in me. Currently I am buying loads of different shampoos to add to my growing number. Probably have enough for 5 years of cleaning at my current rate (once a week using 25L of wash water). Similar with waxes, though don't have as many as cost too high :-/


----------



## e32chris (Sep 21, 2011)

I just love trying to make my 11 year old car look as close to new as possible, im a little crazy too thinking if I look after the car it will look after me!!!

I have only given it a quick wash today but keep looking out the window at it!


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

just like to see my car looking as good as i can get it, always have kept my stuff tidy like my fishing and golfing kit also, it feels to me like im just looking after it all:thumb: :detailer:


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

I started detailing thirty five years ago when I first got into chauffeuring, it was the competitive streak in me always wanting the best looking car. I soon got a reputation amongst fellow chauffeurs...they thought I was completely barking! But it eventually paid off as my last boss employed me partly for my detailing know how.


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

Rod said:


> You mean like this?


Just like that Rod;-)


----------



## ITSonlyREECE (Jun 10, 2012)

In a nut shell, it's because I love cars and keeping them in the best looking condition as possible.

I came across DW when I was searching on google for new car care products, stumbled across said website and the rest is history (along with my healthy bank balance :lol.

Even though my gear has cost me a small fortune I don't have a single regret, simply because I look after my car and love keeping it on top form throughout the year :thumb:

Oh, and I find spending a few days cleaning the car VERY therapeutic.


----------



## JwilliamsM (Dec 20, 2011)

I have always loved my cars, and my main hobby is cars. Seeing as i spend so much money on them i like to take care of them. The more you look after a car the more it will look after you as my grandad always used to say.
Keeping mine looking its best is something i do enjoy. I dont find it therapeutic though, it can be hard work sometimes bending down and doing the same thing 4 times like polishing the wheels, but i do enjoy the end result.
I just wish we had better weather in this country i could do it more and enjoy it a bit better  (even though i do enjoy it anyway) lol


----------



## Twisterboy (Sep 22, 2010)

For me its to take away stress, the last three years have been rubbish with work and my wife miss carrying twice, and the amount of times you think of changing the car only to detail it and fall in love with it all again. I just like the results at the end of it.

Davy


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

I've always had a thing for cars. tuning in my younger years, now, just keeping it nice and clean and shiny. 
For me it's mainly a stress reliever.


----------



## kamakaz1961 (Jan 18, 2014)

TonyH38 said:


> Being retired and an old fart it keeps me from ceasing up and gets me of my a--e and doing some thing I can sit back and admire my efforts


LMAO!!! Way to go you old fart!!!! Your quote made me laugh! Have a great day!!

:wave:


----------



## Rod (Sep 15, 2013)

Looks like we are relieving a lot of stress here guys!


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

I love the alone time I get when cleaning my car and it makes me chilled out.
im not like most on here and as said before I only have a hand full of stuff but I do get a lot of satisfaction out of the end result and when I see the same colour car on the road in a state I think to my self yea mine looks lovely,clean and fresh.
I love this site as people are only to pleased to help in anyway they can and you can pick up some good tips about products you may want and the banter makes my day on here.


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

Twisterboy said:


> For me its to take away stress, the last three years have been rubbish with work and my wife miss carrying twice, and the amount of times you think of changing the car only to detail it and fall in love with it all again. I just like the results at the end of it.
> 
> Davy


Here's hoping this year will be a better year for you Davy. We don't know each other from Adam but if you need anything or a chat, pop me over a PM.


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

I'm a business owner and it's nice to be outside doing something other than sitting on my **** all day in the office. 

I have OCD about something in particular so this not only de-stresses me from work and life in General it helps give me a 'Clean' happy feeling once it's all done.

I love seeing the transformation from a dirty, dull car to a really shiny and clean one that everyone looks at 

I really don't care about anybody that see's me and is like "washing his car again", "He must be mental"....I don't even do it that often but around here cleaning it at all you're a bizarre thing to the unwashed 

I love love love cars and if I had enough money I'd have a moderate sized house and a garage full of exotic cars, instead of the big house and 1 decent car 

Just want to put here also a big Thanks to everybody on this forum. There is always someone to have a chat with, there's always something going off somewhere to have a good read or laugh at and it's nice to peruse the forums whilst working all day to break it up for me.

If I could combine 2 of my favourite things and start a new business, Cars and Detailing...I would...I just need more practice and ideally someone to teach me a few things...oh and buy some more kit


----------



## B1ue52 (Dec 10, 2013)

escapism
satisfaction
A little OCD
I like shiny things :thumb:


----------



## Mark R5 (May 21, 2013)

I just drift off in to my own little world which is stress free and I've got all the time I want to get the job done right. No deadlines, no managers breathing down your neck pushing you to get done, nothing.

I find it therapeutic and really enjoy working hard to achieve my desired results. That and trying to progress with my skills and knowledge. Love it!


----------



## beko1987 (Jul 25, 2010)

My detailing cars love has dwindled somewhat since moving out of home to a garageless driveless flat. I know that I'll pick it up again when we sort that out, and I still drive to mums every few months to give one of the cars a good clean

However I have diverted my detailing obsession to Vacuum Cleaners!

I collect them, and refurb and sell them so like them to look their best. My rotary, spot pads, polish and wax get regularly used still!

Before










After










With a layer of Dodo Blue Velvet

Before










After (no wax on this one, it was a seller)










Far too much damage to get out, and I didnt want to loose the writing which is very fragile when under a green 3m pad, but it did the job!

About to do another one. Will get a 50/50 of it...


----------



## Paul.D (Jun 26, 2013)

Mine has to be the escape to be able to switch off unwind and have some me time.

I have only really got into detailing in the past year but have always had clean cars and enjoy keeping them clean. I have had other hobbies like photography but the cost of these i found prohibitive due to the costs involved. Detailing i find if i have a spare £20 i can find something to buy and add to my collection.

The help on here has been amazing since i joined and no question seems to go unanswered no matter how small or senseless

Thanks guys


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

After nearly 9 years after buying my car I still get that "new car feeling" after a good detail.
In a way, the older my car gets, the greater the satisfaction.
After all, showroom fresh 13 plate cars are ten a penny but showroom fresh older cars are that bit more special.

Apart from sharing the sentiments of all the other posters, I feel like my car is one of the little aspects of my life where I have more "control"

Kids leave my house a constant bomb site, but my car is my little oasis of order in this crazy hectic life.

Sounds corny but like Dom said in THE FAST AND THE FURIOUS, when I detail and drive my car "nothing else matters.....not the mortgage, not the store...and all that bullsh$t.....I'm free!"


----------



## NipponShine (Jun 19, 2012)

Basically i love my cars and i want to take good care of it, and the shine, reflection depth satisfaction of the outcome, outsiders will never understand. instead of paying others to do it, i would rather learn it is more fun and you got to meet a lot of nice people exchanging opinion and improve with more hands on. Therefore i pay respect to those who has been in this more many years regardless as a professional or enthusiast!


----------



## kamakaz1961 (Jan 18, 2014)

Bear807 said:


> Basically i love my cars and i want to take good care of it, and the shine, reflection depth satisfaction of the outcome, outsiders will never understand. instead of paying others to do it, i would rather learn it is more fun and you got to meet a lot of nice people exchanging opinion and improve with more hands on. Therefore i pay respect to those who has been in this more many years regardless as a professional or enthusiast!


Way cool!! Right on!! :wave:


----------



## kamakaz1961 (Jan 18, 2014)

HEADPHONES said:


> After nearly 9 years after buying my car I still get that "new car feeling" after a good detail.
> In a way, the older my car gets, the greater the satisfaction.
> After all, showroom fresh 13 plate cars are ten a penny but showroom fresh older cars are that bit more special.
> 
> ...


Wow way cool quote!! I did not remember that but thanks for letting me know!! He was particularly fond of Detroit Muscle...NOT the City of Detroit, they are bankrupt!!...LOL :doublesho


----------



## plimp92 (Jan 19, 2014)

For me it's all about not having a brand new car. You look at 99% of owners with 4 to 10 year old cars, and they've started to age. Wheels scuffed, swirly dull paint and never ever clean. In fact, when they are clean, there's just something missing. The x factor if you like.
With a car that's a few years old, there's nothing better than getting comments that your car looks better than brand new. 'Normal' people do notice it, but wouldn't be able to explain why it looks so good.
As we all know, it's all in the detail!
Escapism too! I do mine while the missus watches her soaps. Everyone's a winner!


----------



## Elliot_C (Jun 22, 2012)

For me, its an escape from the crud around me (parents splitting up and continues arguments and work). When I was younger (12ish) it was a get away, just like building a den :lol: and now im 19 its just as good. Drift off with not a care in the world.


----------



## Rod (Sep 15, 2013)

Excellents answers guys. I do not feel that alone now! Would love to continue reading those who have not posted yet.


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

Wilco said:


> I'm not sure if its the process I enjoy or the end results, both I guess but its now a part of me. No matter what the weather's like or even if its dark it has to be done


+ 1 to that. I haven't figured out either if it's the process or the end results that get me going, but I get going every now when I can.:buffer:


----------



## Bmpaul (Apr 12, 2010)

For me, it's the results after that makes it worthwhile. I absolutely love a shiny, well looked after car and have a genuine hatred of dirt on my car. It's a never-ending battle, especially this time of year but always worth it after a good session. Also many people will give a second glance to a freshly detailed car especially in the sunshine, and that always Maes me smile


----------



## Drewie (Apr 13, 2013)

The finished article, and people saying how good they look. 

Having old, tired cars look new again. 

My dad's friend said his car looks better each time he sees it, that he couldn't believe it was 15 years old  I like that.


----------



## JwilliamsM (Dec 20, 2011)

I also love the feeling of having a nearly 10 year old car and making it look like nearly brand new, feels like more of an achievement


----------



## Grant. (Apr 10, 2013)

I love looking back at my car once it is all done, and seeing the paint so shiny and the reflections off it in the sun.

When the weather is not so good, love it when it beads loads, and when people ask why my paint does it.

I also enjoy how relaxing it is for me.


----------

